# On dit sur le quai, hein ? Au quai ?



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

[...]


----------



## nato kino (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.*
> Je rajoute même pour au cas où je m'endorme dans le train, que ce soit pas le service de nettoyage qui me réveille : *voiture 11 place 43* _(côté fenêtre)_



Tu auras besoin de monde pour porter tes valises ?    :mouais:


----------



## loustic (8 Novembre 2004)

Sur le quai des bulles


(Forcément pour un auteur de BD...)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

dis moi le tgv est direct?  

sinon on pourrait picniquer entre 2 arrets sur un quai inconnu !!!


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

moi je passe juste pour marquer mon territoire.


----------



## Nexka (8 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, le précédent tradada est torpillé, on dirait,* accès impossible, en vrac, une vis qu'a du tombé dans les pignons, la tête de delco est sorti de son axe et du coup l'essieu de la rotule s'est grippé dans la chambre de la boîte.



Ah bon c'est pour tout le monde pareil   
Ouf, j'ai eut peur, j'ai crue qu'on m'avait bannie du thread parce que je disais trop de bétises  :rose:  :hein:   
Tu me rassures    

Par contre, aux dernières nouvelles, c'était pas rendez vous dans un bar, à 18h??? Au Falstaff...  :mouais: 

T'essayerais pas de nous embrouiller là???  :mouais:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

Hééé ! Les filles ! Roberto nous a ouvert un nouveau salon !     :love:


----------



## GlobalCut (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> moi je passe juste pour marquer mon territoire.


 Il est interdit de pisser en gare :modo:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Il est interdit de pisser en gare :modo:


 oups ! un contrôleur !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Hééé ! Les filles ! Roberto nous a ouvert un nouveau salon !     :love:



Ah ouééééééé ! :love: Merci Roberto ! :love: 

bon ça va poildep sinon ...?  

Edit : non promis j'le referai plus !  bonne soirée  :love:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouééééééé ! :love: Merci Roberto ! :love:
> 
> bon ça va poildep sinon ...?


 ouiiiiiii ! :love: T'as vu comme c'est beau ici ? Tout neuf !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiiii ! :love: T'as vu comme c'est beau ici ? Tout neuf !



Viii la déco est plus sympa ! 

Bon j'avais dit que je ne relongerais pas et voila  :rose: ch'uis trop faible !   

Va falloir que je retourne aux BTA* !!!!!  :hosto: 

_* : Bousilleurs de Tradada Anonymes_


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

bon, sinon, avant d'être interrompus par ce changement de traderidera je crois qu'on parlait d'un voyage organisé en Belgique... 

je me trompe ?


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> * Hééé ! Les filles ! Roberto nous a ouvert un nouveau salon !     :love:*



trop la classe Merci * Roberto * 

 Où êtes-vous ???


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> trop la classe Merci * Roberto *
> 
> Où êtes-vous ???


 merci Roberto... merci Roberto...  Sans la poildep'touch, il serait pas si beau ce thread... 


    :love:


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> merci Roberto... merci Roberto...  Sans la poildep'touch, il serait pas si beau ce thread...
> 
> 
> :love:



Je savais que tu viendrais là


----------



## bebert (8 Novembre 2004)

Hé toi ! Tu m'as oublié !!!

*Ne viens pas :*
> Macélène
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Juste en passant
> Lorna
> Bassman
> bebert


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Je savais que tu viendrais là


 je suis tellement prévisible... c'est affligeant.


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Hé toi ! Tu m'as oublié !!!
> 
> *Ne viens pas :*
> > Macélène
> ...


 venez tous vous inscrire dans la liste de ceux qui ne viennent pas !


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Hé toi ! Tu m'as oublié !!!
> 
> *Ne viens pas :*
> > Macélène
> ...



 Bebert, toi aussi tu ne vas pas au Happy few


----------



## Nexka (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Bebert, toi aussi tu ne vas pas au Happy few



Ah   
Je suis la seule de la bande des "joyeux sacageurs de thread made in Roberto" qui y vais???   

Bon...  

Je ferais l'envoyée spéciale alors, résumé, détails croustillants,  :love: 
Bon par contre j'ai pas d'appareil photo  , faut que j'en degote un d'ici là   

Et qui veut un morceau de la chemise du Rob?? Passez commande ici     

*Liste pour reserver un morceau de la chemise de Roberto:* 
- 
-
-


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> Je suis la seule de la bande des "joyeux sacageurs de thread made in Roberto" qui y vais???
> 
> Bon...
> ...







Et qui veut un morceau de la chemise du Rob?? Passez commande ici     

*Liste pour reserver un morceau de la chemise de Roberto:*



- macelene  
-
-



Merci de te charger de ces commandes  :love:


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Ah
> Je suis la seule de la bande des "joyeux sacageurs de thread made in Roberto" qui y vais???


Mais tu as le droit de participer, même si tu vas voir Roberto !   




			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> *Liste pour reserver un morceau de la chemise de Roberto:*
> -
> -
> -


Tant qu'on y est :

*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
-
-
-


----------



## Nexka (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais tu as le droit de participer, même si tu vas voir Roberto !



Arffff    

Ai je vraiment l'air de m'en priver???


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est :
> 
> *Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
> -
> ...




On veut voir avant    ce pantalon


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff
> 
> Ai je vraiment l'air de m'en priver???


 non, je ne t'imagine pas attendre la permission.  Et tu aurais tort, on se marre bien dans les salons de Roberto.


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> On veut voir avant    ce pantalon


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

Oui, il est où Roberto ?

Dans la chambre ?
 :hein: 

Dans la cuisine ?


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est où Roberto ?
> 
> Dans la chambre ?
> :hein:
> ...


 avec sa femme ?


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> avec sa femme ?



Les propositions restent valables.


----------



## poildep (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Les propositions restent valables.


 Je sais ! Mais ça rend ta question beaucoup plus intéressante !


----------



## mado (8 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je sais ! Mais ça rend ta question beaucoup plus intéressante !



Sans aucun doute, Monsieur Poildep..


----------



## macelene (8 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Oui, il est où Roberto ?
> 
> Dans la chambre ?
> :hein:
> ...



il fait ses valises de chemises   il peaufine son départ


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Ah ben c'était peut-être ça qu'elle repassait Robertav cet après midi..


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

pffffffff ! Vous ne vous intéressez qu'aux chemises de Roberto alors que JE suis là. 

Bon, tant pis pour vous je vais me coucher.


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben c'était peut-être ça qu'elle repassait Robertav cet après midi..



c'est sa nouvelle Femme ??


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pffffffff ! Vous ne vous intéressez qu'aux chemises de Roberto alors que JE suis là.
> 
> Bon, tant pis pour vous je vais me coucher.



alors doux rêves  :love:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Non. Sa repasseuse !


Bonne nuit Poildep.


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Non. Sa repasseuse !
> 
> 
> Bonne nuit Poildep.




La lettre de licenciement    les mots doux ...:mouais: 
 Note tant mieux toutes ces chemises, ras le bol. Tout va bien.







_  au détourneur Nato :love:   Bon vent Roberto à la capitale _


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

t'as vu Roberto ? On a mis un peu de déco dans ton salon. :love:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Novembre 2004)

*Ne viens pas :*
> Macélène
> Poildep
> Nato Kino
> Juste en passant
> Lorna
> Bassman
> bebert
>anntraxh





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on y est :



*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
-anntraxh :love::love::love:
-
-



ahhhhhhhhhh oui, là, un morceau de pantalon gris à ramage de poildep ... les filles, je ne vous dis que ça ! ... 

Les chemises de Rob', à côté, c'est que de la foutaise, peau de zébi, de la gnognotte ... !!!


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

j'aurai du être à Paris ce week-end, mais mon boss ne nous à pas donné le pont  

j'aurai vraiment aimé être des votres, mais ce sera sans moi :rose:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ahhhhhhhhhh oui, là, un morceau de pantalon gris à ramage de poildep ... les filles, je ne vous dis que ça ! ...
> 
> Les chemises de Rob', à côté, c'est que de la foutaise, peau de zébi, de la gnognotte ... !!!


Dis ann, fallait me le dire si tu voulais en garder un morceau.  Je ne te refuse rien, tu sais bien.  :love:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Pour la déco, je décline toute responsabilité Roberto !


Tu sais, moi, j'suis plutôt sobriété et discrétion... 

Mais bon, tous les goûts ..


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

Roh j'ai failli pas voir ce tradada :love: :love:

Pour la déco, j'peux coller quelques mouches aux murs ??? C'est assez tendeance dans mon village de troll en ce moment


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
-anntraxh :love::love::love:
- Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!) :love: :love: 
-


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

*  anntraxh  *


*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
-anntraxh :love::love::love:
-Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!)  :love: :love: 
-macelene 



ahhhhhhhhhh oui, là, un morceau de pantalon gris à ramage de poildep ... les filles, je ne vous dis que ça ! ... 

Les chemises de Rob', à côté, c'est que de la foutaise, peau de zébi, de la gnognotte ... !!!


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Pour la déco, je décline toute responsabilité Roberto !
> 
> 
> Tu sais, moi, j'suis plutôt sobriété et discrétion...
> ...



* Chacun son sale goût  * après tout 

* Pour que les choses soient claires: ct une pointe d'humour   c    *


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

moi je voudrais...

la casquette de poildep


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> * Chacun son sale goût *après tout


C'est d'un goût, ça...
Mal réveillée macelene ?


Fait pas si bon dans ce salon finalement.
Vais aller faire un tour dehors.


----------



## macelene (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> C'est d'un goût, ça...
> Mal réveillée macelene ?
> 
> 
> ...



Mais Madonna     je disais pas ça pour toi...


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav mannequin chez Gaultier a dit:
			
		

> moi je voudrais...
> 
> la casquette de poildep



Fan club Poildep aussi ? Tu vas arriver à la faire tenir entre tes couettes où il faut faire un trou de chaque côté ?


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2004)

bhêêêêê   bhêêêêêêê


----------



## Bassman (9 Novembre 2004)

voui je veux bien mais tout sauf un gini


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2004)

Une pause rafraîchissante donne tellement chaud à l'intérieur de soi que l'environnement extérieur paraît frais -- voire même un peu froid -- et donc reposant.


cf fig.1


_avertissement : cardiaques et priapistes s'abstenir_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Fan club Poildep aussi ? Tu vas arriver à la faire tenir entre tes couettes où il faut faire un trou de chaque côté ?







j'ai une petite tete , ça devrait etre suffisant pour ne pas trouer la casquette    


he roberto , tu m'as pas dis si le tgv fais des arrets !!!
je dois conclure que  faire ma connaissance ne t'interesse pas ?      

je comprend , trop vieille pour un playboy comme toi


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez qui fait son difficile  a dit:
			
		

> _Quel âge déjà ?_
> ... *38 ans ?*
> 
> Ouais bon, limite ....




Les jeunes ne t'intéresse pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Les jeunes ne t'intéresse pas ?





n'ayant pas un sous , les jeunes ne s'interesent pas a moi !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> n'ayant pas un sous , les jeunes ne s'interesent pas a moi !!!



 :mouais: et les Tod's alors, tu pars en courant du magasin sans payer ?   

Nan j'dis ça comme ça ...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Novembre 2004)

Attention Robertav. Tu es surveillée....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: et les Tod's alors, tu pars en courant du magasin sans payer ?
> 
> Nan j'dis ça comme ça ...




ahhhh !!!!sa c'etait la belle epoque, quand je travaillais....

maintenant c'est l'homme qui sort la cb ....et pas seulement pour des chaussures


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Attention Robertav. Tu es surveillée....





zut       


mon ex mari est dans les parages?    

il a un mac celui là maintenant? je comprend pourquoi il ne peut  plus payer la pension alimentaire de fifille !!!


----------



## lumai (9 Novembre 2004)

*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
  -anntraxh :love::love::love:
  -Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!)  :love: :love: 
  -macelene 
  -Lumai hosto: non non Poildep, ne crains rien. Tu ne risques que quelques griffures lors du prélèvement :hosto: :love: )


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
  -anntraxh :love::love::love:
  -Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!)  :love: :love: 
  -macelene 
  -Lumai 
  -robertav : la casquette aussi en plus du pantalon !! merciiii    :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *à partir de 17h11 on commence tous à se rouler des patins sur le quai*



A ce sujet j'ai quelque chose à dire..... Et c'est sérieux....    :rose:  :rose: 

Bon voilà, j'aime pas qu'on me touche, j'aime pas les contacts    :rose:  :rose: 

Donc j'aime pas du tout faire la bise....  :rose:  :rose:  C'est une phobie...    :hein:  :rose: 

Je sais pas d'où ça vient.. Mais ça toujours été comme ça...   

Donc voilà... Je préfère vous prevenir avant... Que je ne me mette pas à hurler sur le quai parce que vous voulez me dire bonjour    

Non mais c'est vrai hein en plus  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

*Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
-anntraxh :love::love::love:
-Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!) :love: :love: 
-macelene 
-Lumai 
-robertav : la casquette aussi en plus du pantalon !! merciiii   :love:

Dis, j'arrive un peu tard (j'étais partie prendre l'air)
S'il n'y a plus de morceaux de pantalon, je peux avoir un bout de tee-shirt ou ...
une _chanson_?
 
:rose:


----------



## anntraxh (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet j'ai quelque chose à dire..... Et c'est sérieux....    :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Bon voilà, j'aime pas qu'on me touche, j'aime pas les contacts    :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...



J'adoooore !  :love:  :love:  :love: 

Y a tous les marlous, gigolos, play-boys macgéens du coin qui ne venaient en réalité que pour faire un bisou à la jolie Nexka ... (parce que Rob, au fond .. ben heuuu) et paf ! elle te les renvoie dans leurs 22 m aussi sec !


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *NOTE DE VOYAGE* _(préparatifs Jour J-3)_ : Prévoir paire de gants Mapa pour serrer la main de Nexka.



Nan nan nan c'est bon!!!      Le serrage des mains je gère, ya pas de soucis    :love:    

Enfin tant qu'on est genre à 1m, 1m50 et que ça dure pas trois plombes


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> *Liste pour espérer un morceau du pantalon de poildep:*
> -anntraxh :love::love::love:
> -Lorna (si anntraxh le dit c'est que ça vaut l'coup !!!) :love: :love:
> -macelene
> ...


 vous êtes adorables, les filles. :love: Bon, à partir d'aujourd'hui, je ne change plus de pantalon afin qu'il soit bien imprégné de mon odeur le jour où vous vous jetterez toutes sur moi telles des pirañas sur le pauvre tapir qui traverse paisiblement l'amazone. :hein:

ou peut-être que je vous découperai des petits bouts de pantalon à l'avance que je vous lancerai de loin pour éviter d'être blessé.


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> J'adoooore !  :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Y a tous les marlous, gigolos, play-boys macgéens du coin qui ne venaient en réalité que pour faire un bisou à la jolie Nexka ... (parce que Rob, au fond .. ben heuuu) et paf ! elle te les renvoie dans leurs 22 m aussi sec !



  



Mais euhhh    :rose:  C'est pas ma fauteeeuuu d'abord!    :hein:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais euhhh    :rose:  C'est pas ma fauteeeuuu d'abord!    :hein:


 mais non c'est pas ta faute.  J'ai eu une petite grenouille rainette qui était comme toi.


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vous êtes adorables, les filles. :love: Bon, à partir d'aujourd'hui, je ne change plus de pantalon afin qu'il soit bien imprégné de mon odeur le jour où vous vous jetterez toutes sur moi telles des pirañas sur le pauvre tapir qui traverse paisiblement l'amazone. :hein:
> 
> ou peut-être que je vous découperai des petits bouts de pantalon à l'avance que je vous lancerai de loin pour éviter d'être blessé.



Bon j'ai pas tout suivi là..  :hein:  :hein: 

*C'est où et quand* le rdv avec Poildep??    :mouais:   

*Moi aussi je veux ma part du pantalon!!! *  :hein:  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> mais non c'est pas ta faute.  J'ai eu une petite grenouille rainette qui était comme toi.



Arffff     

T'as jamais put savoir si c'était une princesse alors???


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> A ce sujet j'ai quelque chose à dire..... Et c'est sérieux....    :rose:  :rose:
> 
> Bon voilà, j'aime pas qu'on me touche, j'aime pas les contacts    :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...




suis pareille mais j'ai pas le phobie    

en italie on s'embrasse pas, on donne la main !!!    

et puis ......tous ces visages degoulinant de sueur qui te foutent en l'air ton maquillage.....berk !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anntraxh (9 Novembre 2004)

Par respect, par amitié, par décence , je ne posterai *PAS* sur ce tradeshèse les photos de poilded, vêtu de son pantalon de star ...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: , et surtout par pitié pour Roberto, qui verrait son fan club complet prendre aussi sec le TGV pour Liège, sur le quai voisin de celui où le sien arrive !   


(pour les photos, me contacter par mp, cb  et chèques acceptés ...  )


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai pas tout suivi là..  :hein:  :hein:
> 
> *C'est où et quand* le rdv avec Poildep??    :mouais:
> 
> *Moi aussi je veux ma part du pantalon!!! *  :hein:  :hein:


 sans me toucher ça va être difficile !


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> sans me toucher ça va être difficile !




Meuuuhhh non  

J'suis entrainée


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> et surtout par pitié pour Roberto, qui verrait son fan club complet prendre aussi sec le TGV pour Liège, sur le quai voisin de celui où le sien arrive !



arf ! J'imagine la scène ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Par respect, par amitié, par décence , je ne posterai *PAS* sur ce tradeshèse les photos de poilded, vêtu de son pantalon de star ...  :rose:  :rose:  :rose: , et surtout par pitié pour Roberto, qui verrait son fan club complet prendre aussi sec le TGV pour Liège, sur le quai voisin de celui où le sien arrive !
> 
> 
> (pour les photos, me contacter par mp, cb  et chèques acceptés ...  )





combien sa coute ?
tu me fais credit ?

je me voit mal demander a l'homme : cheri passe moi la cb , c'est pour la photo de mon prochain amant !!!!


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Arffff
> 
> T'as jamais put savoir si c'était une princesse alors???


 et toi ? Quelqu'un sait si tu es une princesse ?


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> je me voit mal demander a l'homme : cheri passe moi la cb , c'est pour la photo de mon prochain amant !!!!


Je ne parlais que d'un morceau de pantalon, moi.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Je ne parlais que d'un morceau de pantalon, moi.




et moi je parlais du contenu, pas du contenant !!!


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> et toi ? Quelqu'un sait si tu es une princesse ?




Ehhh!! Euuuhh l'autre!!      

Nan mais quand je connais les gens, ça va, je peux les toucher...     



_J'suis pas completement névrosée non plus_


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> combien sa coute ?
> tu me fais credit ?
> 
> je me voit mal demander a l'homme : cheri passe moi la cb , c'est pour la photo de mon prochain amant !!!!



:affraid: et ben là je dois dire chapeau Poildep !!!! 

Quel succès !!!     va y'avoir des jaloux 

PS1 ---> anntraxh pense à regarder ta boîte à MP 
PS2 ---> Nexka, j'ai une copine comme toi ... j'ai mis du temps à comprendre :rose: (elle osait pas me le dire !  )
PS3 ---> idée de chanson pour Poildep : "Avec les filles j'ai un succès fou houhouuuuuuuuu "
PS4---> c'est bon lé parti l'Roberto ?   (j'ai un peu arrangé la disposition cet aprem' fini les détails ... ambiance cosy ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un peu arrangé la disposition cet aprem' fini les détails ... ambiance cosy ...




superbe interieur    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS4---> c'est bon lé parti l'Roberto ?   (j'ai un peu arrangé la disposition cet aprem' fini les



Comme par hasard, c'est en Orange    

 *On avait dit pas que de l'orange!!!!!*  

Voilà, voilà j'lavais bien dit qu'il fallait pas lui laisser faire la déco!!    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard, c'est en Orange
> 
> *On avait dit pas que de l'orange!!!!!*
> 
> Voilà, voilà j'lavais bien dit qu'il fallait pas lui laisser faire la déco!!    :mouais:



Tu voulais du bleu et du blanc  ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais du bleu et du blanc  ?



pas possible , a paris il y a pas la mer !!!


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS4---> c'est bon lé parti l'Roberto ?   (j'ai un peu arrangé la disposition cet aprem' fini les détails ... ambiance cosy ...




J'aime bien moi, même si c'est un peu orange...

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Comme par hasard, c'est en Orange
> 
> *On avait dit pas que de l'orange!!!!!*
> 
> Voilà, voilà j'lavais bien dit qu'il fallait pas lui laisser faire la déco!!    :mouais:



  ben ça te plait pas, j'ai voulu faire quelque chose de chaleureux    :rose: 

 pour info chez moi c'est pas tout orange !!!! !    

bon j'vous refais ça alors !   (pfff ces basques jamais contentes !)  :love:


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais du bleu et du blanc  ?



J'allais dire "OHHH YESSS"

Mais bon non, faut pas pousser, c'est bien connut, le blanc c'est salissant.... Qui c'est qui va faire le ménage aprés hein??   
Avec la chance que j'ai ça va encore me tomber dessus   

 



Lorna, je plaisante, j'adore le Orange  :love:  :love:  :love: 

C'est juste un peu trop année 60 à mon goût (pas le orange hein, juste la déco du salon   )


EDIT:


J'avais pas vu ton chez toi!!! J'adore  :love:  :love:  C'est toi qui a fait la frise derrière????  :love:  :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka spécialiste de haute voltige béarnaise a dit:
			
		

> C'est juste un peu trop année 60 à mon goût (pas le orange hein, juste la déco du salon   )



[mode on racourcit on tranche dans le vif on]Orange =couleur du costume de Lorna =  Lorna = années 60 = vieux machin remis au goût du jour :sick:  :hosto: :rateau:  [mode on racourcit on tranche dans le vif off]


As-tu senti le trident passer non loin de son sabre laser ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'avais pas vu ton chez toi!!! J'adore  :love:  :love:  C'est toi qui a fait la frise derrière????  :love:  :love:



Vi c'est moi :rose: et mon chéri (ben quoi il s'est tapé tout l'agrandissement à vue d'oeil et à la main !  )

Le côté années 60 ... c'est fait EXPRÈS, c'est pour aller avec les chemises hawaïennes que tu auras récupéré à Paris et qu'on encadrera, dans le salon, exposées telles des trophées ! 

Oui on joue à fond dans le Kitch !!  :love: 

 :mouais: bon OK je vais trouver plus sobre  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> [mode on racourcit on tranche dans le vif on]Orange =couleur du costume de Lorna =  Lorna = années 60 = vieux machin remis au goût du jour :sick:  :hosto: :rateau:  [mode on racourcit on tranche dans le vif off]



[mode auto-défense ON]  je tiens à préciser que Mr Meyer ne faisait pas partie de mes références cinématographiques lors du choix de ce pseudo, encore moins la chanteuse du même nom qui sorti un véritable tube,  un chef d'oeuvre musical, l'année suivant ce même choix, que voulez-vous dans les années 60 j'étais pas née moi  et je n'ai jamais eu des dons divinatoires, mais bon Lo m'a dit qu'il m'allait bien ce pseudo  :rose:  :mouais:   [mode auto-défense OFF]


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> [mode auto-défense ON]  je tiens à préciser que Mr Meyer ne faisait pas partie de mes références cinématographiques lors du choix de ce pseudo, encore moins la chanteuse du même nom qui sorti un véritable tube,  un chef d'oeuvre musical, l'année suivant ce même choix, que voulez-vous dans les années 60 j'étais pas née moi  et je n'ai jamais eu des dons divinatoires, mais bon Lo m'a dit qu'il m'allait bien ce pseudo  :rose:  :mouais:   [mode auto-défense OFF]



Et bien, et bien ! Je comprends mieux l'utilité du trident avec un passé cinématographique tel que le tien :sick:, pardon tel que celui de ton pseudo   :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Et bien, et bien ! Je comprends mieux l'utilité du trident avec un passé cinématographique tel que le tien :sick:, pardon tel que celui de ton pseudo   :rateau:





			
				TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> vieux machin remis au goût du jour



Parce que tu parlais pas de ça ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Parce que tu parlais pas de ça ?



Mais si  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Poildep t'es ouù là ...?    bon bon bon ...

Alors comme il y à ici des gens difficiles (noon je ne citerais pas de noms !  ), pour la déco, il y à plusieurs possibilités, inspirées par certains membres de ce forum (dont je tairais les noms également)

Tout d'abord il y à un endroit particulier, assorti aux chaussures de l'heureux propriétaire de cet adorable intérieur 

Ensuite nous avons la version "accueillante" de chez So**y 

Plus loin la version aérée d'une princesse qui ne se sait pas encore princesse mais qui en a les moyens (et les goûts ! :mouais: ) 

Et pour finir pour finir (j'ai pas de trouvé de commentaires ! 


Alors ...?  :mouais: 

Votre choix ?


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Poildep t'es ouù là ...?    bon bon bon ...
> 
> Alors comme il y à ici des gens difficiles (noon je ne citerais pas de noms !  ), pour la déco, il y à plusieurs possibilités, inspirées par certains membres de ce forum (dont je tairais les noms également)
> 
> ...




 :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais:  :mouais: 




Hmmmm Lorna, heuu comment te dire heuuu....   

Tu pourais pas tout remettre en orange finalement???  :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Poildep t'es ouù là ...?    bon bon bon ...
> 
> Alors comme il y à ici des gens difficiles (noon je ne citerais pas de noms !  ), pour la déco, il y à plusieurs possibilités, inspirées par certains membres de ce forum (dont je tairais les noms également)
> 
> ...




bon voila 

1 - suis trop jeune pour la maison de repos
2 - trop froid, trop spartiate, trop masulin
3 - je me suis toujours ennuyé dans les musées
4  - parfait, on change juste de tapis   et on rajoute de coussins rouge et rose bonbons


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

4 - En supprimant deux trois choses


----------



## semac (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Non, rien.


intervention indispensable :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Non, rien.




lorna !!!!! tu as vu comme il te traite ?     


tu lui mache tout le travail et meme pas un merci , juste un...."non, rien"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> lorna !!!!! tu as vu comme il te traite ?



Mais non Roberto ne me traite pas .. il m'ignore ! oui il a adopté cette technique depuis qu'il s'est rendu compte à quel point j'avais le trident nerveux Zé affûté ... 

 là il était parti pour me faire un loooong discours avec pleins de smileys et tout et tout , mais *[BIIIIIP vous avez ici deux possibilitésBIIIIIP]*

1/ ----> sa femme passant par là, l'oeil scruteur, à la recherche du moindre indice pouvant lui laisse croire qu'à Paris c'est pas des éditeurs qu'il va rencontrer (oui depuis quelques jours elle a des doutes :mouais: Roberto s'est entièrement épilé le torse, a fait faire un détartrage complet, a recommencé à se parfumer ...bref je vous passe le reste), Roberto se sentant épié et oui on peut le dire un peu fautif aussi  a du se résoudre à écrire seulement "non rien" (non rien = j'ai envie d'en dire des choses mais là tu vois j'peux pas Lorna, sinon je ne t'aurais pas loupée !)

2/ ---->Il a vu comme un certain personnage dont je tairais le nom (juste un indice il est pas trop loin de moi là  ), a le sang chaud ... et à quel point faut pas lui titiller les biscottos .. prenant son courage à deux doigts ... il a opté pour la solution sobre, simple rapide et téméraire : "Non rien"("Non rien" =  j'ai envie d'en dire des choses mais là tu vois j'peux pas Lorna, sinon je ne t'aurais pas loupée, j'peux pas parce qu'il faut absolument que je rencontre toutes mes fans à Panam, tu vis, parce que moi tu vois, ch'uis connu (PS : Lorna tu pourras dire bonjour  à Lo de ma part ? merci davance)!

Là encore faites votre choix !  

PS : bon là doit être débordé il va pas pouvoir venir râler ... si ?


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Roberto ne me traite pas .. il m'ignore ! oui il a adopté cette technique depuis qu'il s'est rendu compte à quel point j'avais le trident nerveux Zé affûté ...
> ...




_*Vous avez distribué trop de points de réputation ces dernières 24 heures, essayez plus tard.*_


Et c'est la première fois que j'ai ce message..


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Mais non Roberto ne me traite pas .. il m'ignore ! oui il a adopté cette technique depuis qu'il s'est rendu compte à quel point j'avais le trident nerveux Zé affûté ...
> 
> là il était parti pour me faire un loooong discours avec pleins de smileys et tout et tout , mais *[BIIIIIP vous avez ici deux possibilitésBIIIIIP]*
> 
> ...




Yieeek  :love:  :love:  :love:   J'adore  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : bon là doit être débordé il va pas pouvoir venir râler ... si ?




tu ne perd rien pour attendre      


moi je serai  *surement * pas là quand roberto arrivera!! :rose:    :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> il a opté pour la solution sobre, simple rapide et téméraire : "Non rien"("Non rien" =  j'ai envie d'en dire des choses mais là tu vois j'peux pas Lorna, sinon je ne t'aurais pas loupée, j'peux pas parce qu'il faut absolument que je rencontre toutes mes fans à Panam, tu vis, parce que moi tu vois, ch'uis connu


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Yieeek  :love:  :love:  :love:   J'adore  :love:



 




Bon et Poildep keski fout lui ???   

Allez m"sieur l'animateur on se réveille on passe un disque et on met le fiiiiiiiiire !   :style:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

Avis à la population au jour d'aujourd'hui et à l'heure qu'il est présentement, j'ai deux fois moins de chances de survivre sur les forums qu'il y à 2 jours !    avis terminé !


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Bon et Poildep keski fout lui ???
> 
> Allez m"sieur l'animateur on se réveille on passe un disque et on met le fiiiiiiiiire !   :style:



Allume la lumière, les bougies, sers nous un verre, ça le fera peut-être arriver.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :Allez m"sieur l'animateur on se réveille on passe un disque et on met le fiiiiiiiiire !   :style:



Toi aussi tu bilinbaragouines ? Alors il va coming soon et puis il sera classe pour mettre le fire c'est sûr


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Avis à la population au jour d'aujourd'hui et à l'heure qu'il est présentement, j'ai deux fois moins de chances de survivre sur les forums qu'il y à 2 jours !    avis terminé !



 Des menaces à peine voilées ?   Serrons les rangs Lorna !    :rateau: :hosto:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces à peine voilées ?   Serrons les rangs Lorna !    :rateau: :hosto:



Présente.


----------



## Nexka (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Des menaces à peine voilées ?   Serrons les rangs Lorna !    :rateau: :hosto:



Vii!! Moi et mon sabre lazer présente aussi  !!! Tous avec Lorna!!!   :love:  :love:


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

Il ne manque Poildep et ce sera Charlie et ses drôles de dames !


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna en parlant de la déco de son salon hein ! Faut remettre dans le contexte. a dit:
			
		

> Vi c'est moi :rose: et mon chéri (ben quoi il s'est tapé tout l'agrandissement à vue d'oeil et à la main !  )



Très joli !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque Poildep et ce sera Charlie et ses drôles de dames !



   

Que c'est touchant !  :rose:  :love:   

Merci je vois que je peux compter sur vous les filles !   
Mais l'adversaire est de taille (enfin façon de parler hein ! )


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> Non, rien.


 Tiens ? Salut !


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Il ne manque Poildep et ce sera Charlie et ses drôles de dames !


 Bonjour les filles !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Très joli !



 :rose:  :rose:  :rose: changeons de sujet ....

Aaaaaah Charlie !!!!!! 

On t'attendait


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :rose:  :rose:  :rose: changeons de sujet ....
> 
> Aaaaaah Charlie !!!!!!
> 
> On t'attendait


 vous n'étiez pas les seules, qu'est-ce que vous croyiez ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vous n'étiez pas les seules, qu'est-ce que vous croyiez ?




 :mouais: comment ça pas les seules ?  :mouais: 

Enfin j'dis pas pour _elles_ !


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: comment ça pas les seules ?  :mouais:
> 
> Enfin j'dis pas pour _elles_ !


Pas les seules à m'attendre mais les seules à m'apercevoir. :love:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

tiens, au fait, où peut bien être macelene ?


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Pas les seules à m'attendre mais les seules à m'apercevoir. :love:



Bon les filles, on organise une descente (euh, montée..) à Liège, incognito ?
Juste pour voir


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> vous n'étiez pas les seules, qu'est-ce que vous croyiez ?



:mouais: Charlie ou pas Charlie il va falloir songer à revoir votre façon de vous adresser à la gent féminine :mouais: 
Certes, le Canis Lupus a fort mal éduqué les habitants mâles assidus de ces forums mais vous, en tant qu'artiste auteur interprète désirant amour, gloire et beauté en grattant vos cordes, il va falloir songer à faire bonne figure  Le Canis Lupus étant considéré comme une espère rare en voie d'extinction, telle la regrettée Canelle, Lorna protectrice des animaux, évite tout de même de diriger son engin de mort vers lui, consciente qu'elle est de la rareté et de la richesse d'un tel patrimoine génétique surtout lorsqu'il porte fièrement des weston.


----------



## mado (9 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, au fait, où peut bien être macelene ?



J'ai _encore_ fait une bourde.  

Je le regrette.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Le Canis Lupus étant considéré comme une espère rare en voie d'extinction, telle la regrettée Canelle, Lorna protectrice des animaux, évite tout de même de diriger son engin de mort vers lui, consciente qu'elle est de la rareté et de la richesse d'un tel patrimoine génétique surtout lorsqu'il porte fièrement des weston.



 aaah noon faux, autant j'aurais défendu corps et âme Canelle, mais le chien loup en question ...  :mouais: tintin©, j'irai même jusqu'à mettre les chasseurs sur sa trace !   

mais ça reste entre nous hein ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai _encore_ fait une bourde.
> 
> Je le regrette.



C'est le deuxième effet kisscool de la pleine lune  
Laisse faire ça passera, tout passe si vite  Si la sagesse est de ce monde ça pourrait être parce que l'humain a le don d'amnésie à défaut d'avoir souvent celui d'empathie


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai _encore_ fait une bourde.
> 
> Je le regrette.



 Ce qui en langage de citadine pressée se dit : "bourdette" ...

Aussi faut-il dire j'ai fait une "bourdette" !   

PS : j'ai pas vraiment suivie l'histoire ... mais j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !  :rose:


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Aussi faut-il dire j'ai fait une "bourdette" !


Seulement si l'on est une citadine pressée.  Moi je ne dirai jamais "bourdette".


----------



## poildep (9 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : j'ai pas vraiment suivie l'histoire ... mais j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher !  :rose:


Ben moi non plus,  je demandais juste où étais passée macelene... _ si tu nous regarde _


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> tiens, au fait, où peut bien être macelene ?





			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ben moi non plus,  je demandais juste où étais passée macelene... _ si tu nous regarde _




 JE suis revenue ce matin. Fait froid et ya du vent. Pas top  pour un mercredi. 

Ben j'étais absente hier soir . Ça m'arrive des fois. Sur une autre planète. 

Vous êtes toutes au point pour votre virée Belge ??     

Bon, Nexka on compte sur toi pour les bouts de chemises.   n'oublie pas.


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Nexka t'es là ?_
> 
> :love: ----------------> 2,50m ----------------->



pffff    


Puis d'abord moi aussi j'ai des fossettes  



Macelene! Oki je suis paré, j'ai acheté une paire de ciseaux qui coupe coupe bien le tissu    :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Où ÇA ???*
> :rose:  :rose:
> :love:




aux pieds!!!


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Hmmmm 30s.....  :hein: 

Je vais chercher la définition de "fossettes" dans le dico...  :mouais: Parce que là!! J'ai pas compris la réaction...    :mouais:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je peux, regarde...
> 
> *Coucou les filles !*
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:



Aucune classe. 

Regarde et retiens bien la leçon :

_Salut les filles !_






Sobriété, élégance, style...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a marqué *"petits creux charmants"*, dans ton dico ?
> :rose: :love:






le nombril ?


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y a marqué *"petits creux charmants"*, dans ton dico ?
> :rose: :love:



Bah en fait je viens de m'apercevoir que je n'avais pas de dico de Français    

Mais sur google image j'ai trouvé ça:







Bon bah non elles sont pas la mes fossettes


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

réflexion faite, je crois que c'était la possibilité N°1 qu'il fallait choisir !

 

Non rien ..; je repars c'est pas encore l'heure de squater ce tradada !  :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Hmmmm 30s.....  :hein:
> 
> Je vais chercher la définition de "fossettes" dans le dico...  :mouais: Parce que là!! J'ai pas compris la réaction...    :mouais:


 petite fosse ?  Je suis sceptique. :mouais:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Mais mais mais, c'est qu'i' m' donne *des leçons de savoir-draguer*, _le Brett Sinclair à casquette_ ??


 Qu'est-ce qu'il a Danny Wilde ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non rien, *me regarde pas comme ça t'arriveras pas à m'intimider* !
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hééé oscar, pardon danny
elle est interessante ton image !!


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

C'est pas beau, hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2004)

*poildep!!!!*     


quand tu ira a Gerardmer fais moi signe

on se donnera rdv au casino      :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Non non : on fait *juste semblant* !






Amicalement ​


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Excellent


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Arfffff   


Super   

J'en entend même la musique dans ma tête     


Trop fort  :love:


----------



## mado (10 Novembre 2004)

Bravo Poildep.


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Les filles e' tombent comme des mouches quand on débarque que'q'part !*
> 
> :love:  :love:



Ouaip !


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Novembre 2004)

Deux héros sont nés :love:


----------



## nato kino (10 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deux héros sont nés :love:



Sonnés aussi vi !!


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

2 heros .....


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> 2 heros .....


il faut donc deux haches   


_c'est pas trop private comme joke ; si ? ha bon..._


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il faut donc deux haches
> 
> 
> _c'est pas trop private comme joke ; si ? ha bon..._




oula oula


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> oula oula


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> il faut donc deux haches
> 
> 
> _c'est pas trop private comme joke ; si ? ha bon..._


Attention cheri, ca va trancher


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Attention cheri, ca va trancher




*ChérIII * sans * e * oula oula    

 Basss


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Ben entre bassiste.... j'allais pas mettre de e 

 Hello tite Elene :*


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *ChérIII * sans * e * oula oula
> 
> Basss



 s'il s'adresse à moi c'est bon :love: 

[edit]
damné : grilled
[/edit]


----------



## macelene (10 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> s'il s'adresse à moi c'est bon :love:




 okaiiiiii !!! c'est donc toi le deuxième * H *


----------



## Nephou (10 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> okaiiiiii !!! c'est donc toi le deuxième * H *


je ne suis pas sûr d'être assez préparé


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Preparation H ??


----------



## Bassman (10 Novembre 2004)

Et moi j'pue de la gueule Roberto


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui : *en hommage à Poildep et Anntraxh qui ne pourront être là*, je propose unilatéralement que les verres que nous levions à notre santé mutuelle vendredi au Falstaff soit emplis de *bière belge francophone*, et que si quelqu'un a faim il commande soit *une assiette de frites*, soit *un chocolat liégeois.*
> _Z'en pensez quoi ?_



Euhhh j'aime pas la bierre.... Euhh une menthe à l'eau ça le fait quand même??


----------



## Nexka (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui : *en hommage à Poildep et Anntraxh qui ne pourront être là*, je propose unilatéralement que les verres que nous levions à notre santé mutuelle vendredi au Falstaff soit emplis de *bière belge francophone*, et que si quelqu'un a faim il commande soit *une assiette de frites*, soit *un chocolat liégeois.*
> _Z'en pensez quoi ?_



Euhhh j'aime pas la bierre.... Euhh une menthe à l'eau ça le fait quand même??


----------



## poildep (10 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *en hommage à Poildep et Anntraxh qui ne pourront être là*, je propose unilatéralement que les verres que nous levions à notre santé mutuelle vendredi au Falstaff soit emplis de *bière belge francophone*, et que si quelqu'un a faim il commande soit *une assiette de frites*, soit *un chocolat liégeois.*


D'ailleurs je propose à anntraxh de la retrouver chez elle pour l'occasion et déguster - pour être en pensée avec vous - *une spécialité parisienne de son cru*. _Je sais pas moi, un couscous ou une choucroute..._


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Votre attention s'il-vous-plaît ! Le petit Spyro attend ses parents à l'accueil ! Le petit Spyro attend ses parents à l'accueil !


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Donc j'aime pas du tout faire la bise....  :rose:  :rose:  C'est une phobie...    :hein:  :rose:
























snif




			
				Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euhhh j'aime pas la bierre.... Euhh une menthe à l'eau ça le fait quand même??


Ce sera un diabolo menthe pour moi    :love:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Votre attention s'il-vous-plaît ! Le petit Spyro attend ses parents à l'accueil ! Le petit Spyro attend ses parents à l'accueil !


GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA  

_gna gna donner des points gna gna à d'autres avant gna gna poildep. gna._


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Deux héros sont nés :love:








Mais rien ne
pourra ja
mais briser
une telle amitiééééééé !


----------



## anntraxh (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je propose à anntraxh de la retrouver chez elle pour l'occasion et déguster - pour être en pensée avec vous - *une spécialité parisienne de son cru*. _Je sais pas moi, un couscous ou une choucroute..._


Ah ouais .. pas con ça, un couscous, je le sens bien ...


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Ah ouais .. pas con ça, un couscous, je le sens bien ...


 Puisqu'on est entre nous : je passe demain chercher la soupaupistou que tu m'a mis de côté.  :love:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Puisqu'on est entre nous : je passe demain chercher la soupaupistou que tu m'a mis de côté.  :love:


 demain jeudi, on est d'accord.


----------



## semac (11 Novembre 2004)

c'est beau l'amitié :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2004)

Et on fait comment pour se reconnaitre???   Parce que bon, moi, vous avez tous vu ma trogne... Mais vous?? Je vous reconnais comment    

J'imagine bien la scene, à tous vous cacher derrière des poteaux et à rigoler en me regardant galérer pour vous retrouver    

Vous faites pas ça??? Hein dites???


----------



## lumai (11 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Et on fait comment pour se reconnaitre???   Parce que bon, moi, vous avez tous vu ma trogne... Mais vous?? Je vous reconnais comment
> 
> J'imagine bien la scene, à tous vous cacher derrière des poteaux et à rigoler en me regardant galérer pour vous retrouver
> 
> Vous faites pas ça??? Hein dites???


 J'mettrai mon bérêt rouge 

 Pi pour la bise ça va pas être ça non plus pour moi, à moins que vous n'ayez pas peur d'un gros rhube ! :hosto:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pi pour la bise ça va pas être ça non plus pour moi, à moins que vous n'ayez pas peur d'un gros rhube ! :hosto:


Ben j'en ai déjà un en fait 
Et puis il faut que je compense, Nexka elle veut paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Enfin bon maintenant que je dis que j'ai un rhume j'ai plus aucune chance   _


----------



## lumai (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en ai déjà un en fait
> Et puis il faut que je compense, Nexka elle veut paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> 
> ...


 Bah essaye toujours le baise-main ! 

_Si t'es vraiment malade Nexka pourra toujours se les laver après :sick:_


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bah essaye toujours le baise-main !
> 
> _Si t'es vraiment malade Nexka pourra toujours se les laver après :sick:_




pas besoin, il fait froid , on met les gants !!


----------



## Nexka (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ben j'en ai déjà un en fait
> Et puis il faut que je compense, Nexka elle veut paaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas
> 
> 
> ...



Nan mais toi ça va Spyro, t'as des écailles, je peux te faire la bise, c'est pas vraiment un contact  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Pi pour la bise ça va pas être ça non plus pour moi, à moins que vous n'ayez pas peur d'un gros rhube ! :hosto:


arf ! L'ambiance décontractée dès le début ! 

_- bon alors, je peux toucher qui ?_ :mouais:


----------



## Spyro (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> _- bon alors, je peux toucher qui ?_


Personne: tu viens pas.


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Personne: tu viens pas.


 GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA GNA 

_gna gna donner des points gna gna à d'autres avant gna gna Spyro. gna._


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

C'est bien ici la suite ?


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ici la suite ?


 *Bon, tu fais exprès, là ? *


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Bon, tu fais exprès, là ? *



C'est-à-dire j'ai failli me perdre parce que je suivais tranquillement un petit dragon violet, bien sympathique, qui m'indiquait le chemin, quand tout à coup il s'est envolé en me criant : "j'ai oublié ma casquette !"


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> C'est-à-dire j'ai failli me perdre parce que je suivais tranquillement un petit dragon violet, bien sympathique, qui m'indiquait le chemin, quand tout à coup il s'est envolé en me criant : "j'ai oublié ma casquette !"


 Faudra voir à surveiller tes fréquentations !


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faudra voir à surveiller tes fréquentations !



:rose: Je ne savais pas que ça volait un dragon et surtout que ça portait un casquette


----------



## poildep (11 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> :rose: Je ne savais pas que ça volait un dragon et surtout que ça portait un casquette


 En gros ça vole des casquettes.


----------



## Spyro (12 Novembre 2004)

Ben hereusement qu'il ne sert plus pour très longtemps ce tradada, paske dans l'état où vous nous l'avez mis hein...



			
				poildep a dit:
			
		

> En gros ça vole des casquettes.


Eh oh celle là c'est la mienne ! _Celle que je t'ai piqué je l'ai filée à Mado._


----------



## Nexka (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> En gros ça vole des casquettes.



Nan!!    Pfff si tu suivais...    Spyro il vole pas, il plane!!!!


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Nan!!    Pfff si tu suivais...    Spyro il vole pas, il plane!!!!


 il plane des casquettes ? 



bon, promis : je vais pas tarder à me coucher. :rose:


----------



## Spyro (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> il plane des casquettes ?


Plutôt comme ça:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors c'est ici l'after ?   
C'est sans doute le lieu idéal pour souhaiter à notre Playboy Fossetisé un bon séjour à Paris.

 les filles n'oubliez pas la chemise, hein la chemise   
(et pi la tarte à la crème aussi; et pi les photos et puis...  :hein: non pas ça !  )

Amusez-vous bien ... 


 fin de mon petit message à caractère publiquement privé !


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> C'est sans doute le lieu idéal pour souhaiter à notre Playboy Fossetisé un bon séjour à Paris.


Au fait, moi aussi j'ai une fossette...  _Si, si, là : sur la joue gauche. Quand je souris._


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, moi aussi j'ai une fossette...  _Si, si, là : sur la joue gauche. Quand je souris._



Ben c'est bien  :mouais: 








tu plairas à Roberto comme ça   






oui je sais ch'uis vache là !


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> oui je sais ch'uis vache là !


Ah ! C'est ça les cornes !? 

   gnagnagna


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! C'est ça les cornes !?
> 
> gnagnagna



 Meuuuuh ?




Tu disais ?   


Bon va falloir que je rajoute une phrase ou deux sinon ça va trop ressembler à du flood.
 :sleep: je commence à être fatiguée.

je viens de réparer la connerie du chat !   
Ah mince et je me suis trompée de tradada


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! C'est ça les cornes !



   

Méfie-toi, elle va en faire tout un foin. Bon d'accord, elle a sa fourche pour le ramasser, le foin, mais pour ce qui est des bottes, c'est toi qui va prendre des coups.


----------



## Spyro (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! C'est ça les cornes !?


Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les bêtes à cornes ?   

Allez viens Lorna, on va _ruminer_ une vengeance dans notre coin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Méfie-toi, elle va en faire tout un foin. Bon d'accord, elle a sa fourche pour le ramasser, le foin, mais pour ce qui est des bottes, c'est toi qui va prendre des coups.




Mais euuh je suis pas si méchante que ça moi   une vraie douceur moi, j'ferais pas de mal à une mouche ...

 :mouais: 


Quoi vous m'croyez pas ?

 :hein: 


mouais c'est peut-etre vrai que ... 

Conclusion : gare à toi 

Et sur ce bonne nuit à tous !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais ce qu'elles te disent les bêtes à cornes ?
> 
> Allez viens Lorna, on va _ruminer_ une vengeance dans notre coin



j'avais lu dans notre _foin_ !!!    

Là j'étais pas d'accord !  :hein:  :rateau:


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Conclusion : gare à toi


 J'avais cru comprendre que c'était Montparnasse, le rendez-vous... 


_Bon, cette fois je vais me coucher_. :hein:


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'avais cru comprendre que c'était Montparnasse, le rendez-vous...
> 
> 
> _Bon, cette fois je vais me coucher_. :hein:



Au train où tu vas, t'es plus proche de Waterloo que d'Austerlitz. Faut tirer la sonnette d'alarme


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Au train où tu vas, t'es plus proche de Waterloo que d'Austerlitz. Faut tirer la sonnette d'alarme


 Dis tout de suite que je déraille !


----------



## Luc G (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Dis tout de suite que je déraille !



Je n'ai pas voulu le dire, j'ai pensé que tu le ferais.   

Bon, sur ce, direction le plumard. Je ne sais pas encore si je vais travailler demain matin, mais c'est plus que probable.

Bonne nuit tout le monde. Salutations au Gognol et à Rebecca si on les entend passer par là


----------



## Spyro (12 Novembre 2004)

N'empêche c'est le foutoir dans ce tradada.

Alors bon hein pas oublier:



			
				Rob a dit:
			
		

> *VENDREDI 12 NOVEMBRE, GARE MONTPARNASSE, 17h10, TGV 08942.*


_(Ça va, ça a pas changé ? J'ai pas raté un post ?)_

Euh je serai pas habillé en mountie donc.
J'aurai pas ma casquette (je l'ai commandée mais ça met du temps ).
J'aurai pas mes ailes ni mes cornes (chuis pas très cosplay).
J'aurai pas ma peluche (celle-là).
J'aurai pas mes LEGO (j'ai pas trop envie de les balader).
J'aurai pas ma boitamusique.
J'aurai pas beaucoup dormi. :sleep:
J'aurai pas l'air malin si je me trompe de quai (déjà que d'habitude c'est pas terrible).
J'aurai pas la moindre chance de vous reconnaître (même si j'emporte une photo de Nexka).
J'aurai pas le temps de lire les forums demain avant (ou ptet si si j'ai du bol).
J'aurai pas le temps de trouver une bonne façon de terminer ma liste de "j'aurai pas".

Bon.

Je sais ce que je vais faire !
Je vais faire kâkebuke à tout le monde et comme ça ceux qui m'évitent en se cachant, c'est vous !

_Ça vous va ?_  :rateau:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

Salut Rob !!!    
Dis-donc, c'est toute une histoire,
  ton voyage à Paris !
  On en a même fait un film !

  La preuve :






​


----------



## Nexka (12 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'aurai pas la moindre chance de vous reconnaître (même si j'emporte une photo de Nexka).




Oui  

Surtout que je risque de ne pas être habillée comme ça...     Fait un peu froid sur Paris  :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> Salut Rob !!!
> Dis-donc, c'est toute une histoire,
> ton voyage à Paris !
> On en a même fait un film !​




Monica et Pépita dans le même paquetage,  il est extrêment bien entouré  

Bon voyage Monsieur Vendez   ​


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2004)

:rose: 
je ne pourrai pas accueillir monsieur Rob ce soir... pour des raisons assez complexes de dernière minute... si quelqu'un à l'opportunité de le prévenir... merci


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je reviens lundi soir, en attendant, je laisse la clef du tradada à *Poildep*, _qu'il en assure la bonne tenue en mon absence !!_


*
C'est bon ! Il est parti !!! On peut sortir les bouteilles et mettre la musique à donf !*     :love:


----------



## touba (12 Novembre 2004)

c'est bon ! il est parti !!! on peut sortir les donf et mettre la musique en bouteille !     :love:

hips... :sick: pardon... :mouais:


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Monica et Pépita dans le même paquetage,  il est extrêment bien entouré
> 
> Bon voyage Monsieur Vendez



C pas Monica, c'est virginie Ledoyen     mais c bien qd même...

sorry MArco :rose:  mais elles se ressemblent


----------



## poildep (12 Novembre 2004)

touba a dit:
			
		

> on peut sortir les donf et mettre la musique en bouteille !


Quel poète ce touba.


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *
> C'est bon ! Il est parti !!! On peut sortir les bouteilles et mettre la musique à donf !*     :love:



on fait la fête ce soir ???       :style:  trop cool 

 ça se passe où ??


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> on fait la fête ce soir ???       :style:  trop cool
> 
> ça se passe où ??



là !!!


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> C pas Monica, c'est virginie Ledoyen     mais c bien qd même...


  :rose:
  Euh.... ben si, j'ai remplacé Virginie par Monica... 





 :love: macelene !


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

macmarco a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Euh.... ben si, j'ai remplacé Virginie par Monica...
> 
> 
> ...



pardon j'ai rectifié :rose:  

  excellent mon cher Marco :love:


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là !!!


 Ouaaaahhhh !!!! 

 Génial !!!  :love:

 Trop bon, trop fort !!!   

  :style:

 :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là !!!





genial anne !!!    


par contre fiston continue a le reclamer    :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là !!!



Merci Ann.  Et c toi la DJ ?  :style:  :love: 


venez toutes et tous vous éclater là   :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> là !!!



Ann génial


----------



## anntraxh (12 Novembre 2004)

ben c'est vieux , hin ...  :rose:


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est vieux , hin ...  :rose:



Pas grave, c'est toujours aussi génial


----------



## macmarco (12 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est vieux , hin ...  :rose:


 Pas graf !  
 Du moment que c'est bon !    :love:


----------



## macelene (12 Novembre 2004)

Des nouvelles de Roberto ???   les Aecistes PArisiens peut être


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Y va bien - stop - Jolie chemise - stop - AES (C?) bien aussi - stop - moi parti malocrane - stop - pas le temps de poster photos - stop


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> stop - pas le temps de poster photos - stop



Très déçue -STOP - prends paracétamol - STOP - et poste vite - STOP !


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Très déçue -STOP - prends paracétamol - STOP - et poste vite - STOP !



et que ça saute   Spyro


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> et que ça saute   Spyro



 je dirais meme et que ça vole !   

  

Mais bon je crois qu'il est K.O. le dragon !


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Un pti paracétamol + codéine et hop !
Hop...

hop au dodo   

En plus hein des photos j'en ai pas beaucoup, dont... disons... 6 ou 7 de sympas.

Et puis ce que j'aime moi sur les photos c'est découvrir des mines inattendues et tenter de les interpréter.

Alors bon pour des photos faudra attendre les autres qu'en ont fait et une bonne nuit de sommeil. 

Pour vous faire patienter, un peu de teasing ?


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Pour vous faire patienter, un peu de teasing ?



   excellent c ce beau Nato :love: là ya pas photo  

mais bon Roberto ...


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

Pffff  :mouais:   

J'ai perdu mon concours de pattes...    :hein: 

Du coup je vais me coucher  :sleep:


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est vieux , hin ...  :rose:



Bah voui mais tu sais bien... Nioubies un jour nioubies toujours !!    :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Pffff  :mouais:
> 
> J'ai perdu mon concours de pattes...    :hein:
> 
> Du coup je vais me coucher  :sleep:



C'est la menthe ça, je t'avais dit que ça laisserait un petit goût derrière...


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai perdu mon concours de pattes...    :hein:


J'espère que c'est pas à cause d'un problème de vue ? Je m'en voudrais   






_PS: Eh oui vous l'aurez remarqué je n'arrive pas à trouver le sommeil_ :sleep:


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'espère que c'est pas à cause d'un problème de vue ? Je m'en voudrais
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alors, t'as pu la toucher ?


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est la menthe ça, je t'avais dit que ça laisserait un petit goût derrière...





> J'espère que c'est pas à cause d'un problème de vue ? Je m'en voudrais




 

Nan en fait c'est la faute à Roberto encore...    

Vu que je savais que j'aurais pas le temps de les préparer le soir, comme on voyait le Rob, bah j'ai du les faire le matin... Et elles étaient... Euhh... Comment dire, un peu séches...  :hein:  :mouais:   ....


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Alors, t'as pu la toucher ?


Hmmmmmffffffff _(gros soupir)_ c'est raté pour la bise  :rateau: 
Mais bon j'ai pu la voir    :love: 


Ah et pour continuer le teasing, vous savez qu'hier c'était pas seulement le jour de Roberto (ni celui des pâtes), c'était aussi le jour du poisson !






_PS: non le bar ne penchait pas (on était pas dans "Titanic")    _


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

ouaye ! Grug a pris son appareil ! On va voir des photos floues !


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ouaye ! Grug a pris son appareil ! On va voir des photos floues !


Oh ben tu sais j'en ai aussi 

Mais moi j'en ai des nettes. 
Et même des magiques où on lit dans les pensées.


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben tu sais j'en ai aussi
> 
> Mais moi j'en ai des nettes.
> Et même des magiques où on lit dans les pensées.


  Chapi sans chapeau !!


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Oh ben tu sais j'en ai aussi



Bah ça ça m'étonne pas  


Spyro, son appareil, il met 5 ans à faire la mise au point en t'aveuglant avec un lazer vert  :rateau:  :rateau: 

Du coup t'as le temps de lui lancer des trucs dessus (pour pas perdre la vue) avant qu'il ne prenne la photo  :hein:


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon alors les filles.... Faut que je vous raconte la soirée  

Déjà sorry, j'ai pas de photos, puisque pas d'appareil photo   (d'ailleurs, si vous savez pas quoi m'offrir pour Noël   )
Pour voir Roberto :love: va falloir attendre que Spyro se décide, ou que Nato se réveille.

On était six, il y avait Grug et Lumaï aussi. Et ct trés sympa.

J'ai Vu Roberto en vrai  J'ai vu Roberto!!!!! :love: :love: 
Je l'ai meme touché!!!!  Enfin que la main.... :hein:

anntraxh et Poildep, il a bien bu une bierre belge à votre santé  

Sinon il nous a montré son book, et puis il a parlé toute la soirée arffff    
Remarque ça étonne qui???

Bon pour la chemise j'ai pas put... Snif... Mais il fessait pas très chaud faut avouer...

Bon ya plus qu'a attendre les photos...


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Roberto!!!!! :love: :love:
> Je l'ai meme touché!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les filles.... Faut que je vous raconte la soirée
> 
> 
> Sinon il nous a montré son book, et puis il a parlé toute la soirée arffff
> Remarque ça étonne qui???



   pas moi !    

 

PS : serait-il possible d'avoir des détails croustillants (par MP)   ?


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon pour la chemise j'ai pas put... Snif...


Pas grâve, tu te consoleras avec mon pantalon.


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> pas moi !
> 
> 
> 
> PS : serait-il possible d'avoir des détails croustillants (par MP)   ?


 pourquoi par MP ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi par MP ?



 parce qu'entre nanas en privé on se permet de dire des choses ...    :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> parce qu'entre nanas en privé on se permet de dire des choses ...    :love:



CLAIR!!!


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon en attendant les photos, je vous confirme : Roberto porte très bien le vert pomme accompagné d'une touche de rose fuschia. :love:

 Je m'attendais à plus de fleurs en ramage...
 enfin pour les ramages y a le pantalon de Poildep, non ?


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon en attendant les photos, je vous confirme : Roberto porte très bien le vert pomme accompagné d'une touche de rose fuschia. :love:
> 
> Je m'attendais à plus de fleurs en ramage...
> enfin pour les ramages y a le pantalon de Poildep, non ?



Yééé Lumai :love: :love:

Ca y est?? Tu emmerges??


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon, mais vous allez me dire: et le héros de l'histoire ? Hein ? (En fait macelene l'a déjà dit )
Eh bien il a pas internet pour le week end il a dit...

Alors je vais attendre lundi pour poster...

...

NAN JE DÉCONNE !!






_PS: ne faites pas craquer sa boite à MP hein    _


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Yééé Lumai :love: :love:
> 
> Ca y est?? Tu emmerges??


 Vi !  
_enfin ça fait un p'tit moment déjà... 
 Quand même 
_


----------



## Nexka (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _PS: ne faites pas craquer sa boite à MP hein    _



Ohhh     

Chiche!!! C'est une trop bonne idée!!! On lui envoit tous plein de MPs, pour que quand il rentrera, lundi, sa boite soit pleine !!!   

C'est combien déjà la quantité maximale de mp?? 100?? 
Aller c'est parti, on a du boulot


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> Bon en attendant les photos, je vous confirme : Roberto porte très bien le vert pomme accompagné d'une touche de rose fuschia. :love:




il y avait 25 degré hier soir a paris ou se sont les filles qui 
ont coupé les manches a la chemise de roberto ??


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

>


Faut que je trouve la même, ça doit être ça son secret.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Faut que je trouve la même, ça doit être ça son secret.




mais ta casquette sera t'elle accordée a la chemise ?


----------



## lumai (13 Novembre 2004)

et le pantalon gris à ramage ???


----------



## poildep (13 Novembre 2004)

lumai a dit:
			
		

> et le pantalon gris à ramage ???


 ah oui là évidemment faudrait que je fasse un choix. La casquette se marie avec à peu près tout mais le pantalon gris à ramage... là va falloir que j'y réfléchisse. :hein: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> . La casquette se marie avec à peu près tout mais le pantalon gris à ramage... là va falloir que j'y réfléchisse. :hein: :mouais:




reflechit pas trop sinon la casquette part en feu      :love:


----------



## Spyro (13 Novembre 2004)

Bon voila hein, ça c'était le début de soirée avec l'artiste , chacun sa photo (la seule que j'ai prise de moi est ratée à cause du flash - trop près - on dirait un cachet d'aspirine avec des cheveux et des sourcils - en plus c'est à l'AES que je l'ai prise).

J'ai quelques autres photos (plus ou moins floues) mais il faudrait que je les trie. On a notamment le joli sourire de Nexka :rose: flou :hein: (ben elle aime pas mon flash), le captivant profil de Lumai (pas réussi à l'avoir de face ), Nato qui grimace , et enfin des gens à l'arrière plan qui nous regardent d'un air courroucé (ils aiment ptet pas les lumières vertes)


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> [/c


 :love:


----------



## macelene (13 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bon alors les filles.... Faut que je vous raconte la soirée
> 
> 
> Sinon il nous a montré son book, et puis il a parlé toute la soirée arffff
> Remarque ça étonne qui???




     ne pourrait pas s'arrêter


----------



## nato kino (13 Novembre 2004)

Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!


 j'adore les titres des photos.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'adore les titres des photos.



 Pareil que Poildep ! mais bon j'aime bien les photos aussi     

Spécial " :love: " aux filles courageuses !


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Spécial " :love: " aux filles courageuses !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

>



Ben quoi ?


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!



Merci à  Nexka, Lumai, NAto et Spyro d'avoir pris le temps de nous faire un reportage  


Bon ben tout va bien...     

 tout le monde :love:


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben quoi ?



_« courageuses » ... ?!  _    :mouais:  :hein:


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _« courageuses » ... ?!  _    :mouais:  :hein:


 ben oui, tu fais peur !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> _« courageuses » ... ?!  _    :mouais:  :hein:



Ben ...   moi les spectres  , ça me fait un peu ...:affraid: ...


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben oui, tu fais peur !



Encore plus en vrai.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Encore plus en vrai.



 :mouais: C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux oui ?  :hein:  :bebe:


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Ben ...   moi les spectres  , ça me fait un peu ...:affraid: ...



Le rapport avec les filles ?


----------



## poildep (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais: C'est pas bientôt fini vous deux oui ?  :hein:  :bebe:


 c'est lui qu'a commencéééééééé !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Le rapport avec les filles ?



Dis Nato ... ?  :mouais:  c'est juste une impression ou tu fais exprès de pas comprendre ?  :hein: 

Toute façon pas grave on va pas passer la soirée sur une bague qui a fait un flop   :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dis Nato ... ?  :mouais:  c'est juste une impression ou tu fais exprès de pas comprendre ?  :hein:



C'est encore de  l'humour Gascon ?


----------



## Spyro (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!


Hmmmm y en a, ça m'aurait arrangé qu'elles soient floues


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!



Merci Nato   Elles sont cool ça fera des souvenirs 


Lorna... Oui on a été courageuse  :hein:    

_On se comprend hein _


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est encore de  l'humour Gascon ?



Gascon ?   houllaaaaa révise ta géo toi !   

ou demande à Doc, hein  Doc ...?  

PS nexka : oui on se comprend !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Novembre 2004)

Rhhooo du coup il me boule rouge ! 

Un p'tit coup rouge ... Tchiiiiiiiin ... à l'humour!  :love:


----------



## Nexka (14 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rhhooo du coup il me boule rouge !
> 
> Un p'tit coup rouge ... Tchiiiiiiiin ... à l'humour!  :love:




Ohhh   J'hallucine    

Le vilain...    :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!



Dis-donc il y avait plein de beau monde   Golf est passé en "mode coupe estivale on" et Le Gognol "en mode coupe estivale off"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (14 Novembre 2004)

dans la lignée du thread (enfin d'après ce que j'en ai lu en page 1 et 17), qqn pour viendre me faire des bisous :love: demain matin à la gare de Lyon 9h00 ?


----------



## macelene (14 Novembre 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> dans la lignée du thread (enfin d'après ce que j'en ai lu en page 1 et 17), qqn pour viendre me faire des bisous :love: demain matin à la gare de Lyon 9h00 ?




 ben oui je suis pas loin de Lyon, c moins loin que PAris, mais bon... 

 yen a d'autres sur Lyon, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

ben alors ? lé où Roberto, il est resté à Paname ?    



en plus ...


 :hein: 






y'à un truc bizarre ... 




 :mouais: 





C'est que Robertav, elle est pas là non plus ! :mouais:







Roberta : rends-nous Roberto !!!!!


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ben alors ? lé où Roberto, il est resté à Paname ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




     que dire... 

Même pas un  de roberta    effectivement c louche


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> que dire...
> 
> Même pas un  de roberta    effectivement c louche



Une petite danse ?  Je réserve Roberto en blanc avec le noir ça yin yang


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

Pour Roberto

En cette saison, la chemise hawaïenne n'est pas recommandée sur Paris. C'est la doudoune qu'il faut enfiler.


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Une petite danse ?  Je réserve Roberto en blanc avec le noir ça yin yang



non pas du tout FRENCH CANCAN c'est une blqgue voyons Tibo 

Il *R* entre ce soir. Il me l'a confié avant son départ 

Il va avoir de la lecture d'ailleurs    dans son Tradadada


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il entre ce soir



au couvent de ses dames ?


----------



## macelene (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> au couvent de ses dames ?



dur de poster pndant le goûter


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> dur de poster pndant le goûter



tu l'as dit buffy


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> au couvent de ses dames ?



D'ailleurs il prendra une plume  pour écrire ses posts au clair de la lune


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (15 Novembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs il prendra une plume  pour écrire ses posts au clair de la lune



sinon il ira voir une voisine


----------



## poildep (15 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> y'à un truc bizarre ...
> C'est que Robertav, elle est pas là non plus ! :mouais:


Et madonna ? Elle est où ?


----------



## Nephou (15 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Et madonna ? Elle est où ?


dans le T.E.R. comme souvent


----------



## mado (15 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> dans le T.E.R. comme souvent



Là, c'était le métro uniquement ! 


_Mais c'était bien quand même.._


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

moi je suis là !!!    

madonna et roberto je ne sais pas   


de toute façon je ne veux plus de roberto 

non mais......un mec qui porte des chemises c'est.......la planche a repasser constamment au milieu du salon !!!!


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> non mais......un mec qui porte des chemises c'est.......la planche a repasser constamment au milieu du salon !!!!


 Fait confiance à Roberto Vendez, il a un fer à repasser design


----------



## supermoquette (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba le tirant a dit:
			
		

>



kesta fais à Casimir ?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> kesta fais à Casimir ?


 Mis en boite


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> Fait confiance à Roberto Vendez, il a un fer à repasser design




il fait des vapeurs ce fer?


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2004)

'sais pas, c'est un prototype... 

Un modèle unique, comme son propriétaire !


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2004)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> 'sais pas, c'est un prototype...
> 
> Un modèle unique, comme son propriétaire !






oki......

en attendant que ce fer se chauffe et que
roberto change sa  mode vestimentaire
on laisse tout ceci au vestiaire .....


----------



## nato kino (15 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ce fut un moment grand COMME-ÇA, dixit Nexka !!



Les photos ont changé d'adresse.


----------



## Foguenne (15 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les photos ont changé d'adresse.



Sympa les photos.


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Les photos ont changé d'adresse.



  Ca fait plus classe présenté comme ça 





			
				Le beau Roberto a dit:
			
		

> oui Nexka m'a touché




J'ai touché Roberto!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> J'ai touché Roberto!!!!  :love:  :love:  :love:


Oui bon ça va hein !  :hein: 


_Rob ! laisses z'en un peu pour les autres !!  :rateau: _


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais en fait ça va !_
> :love:  :love:  :love:
> 
> Oui j'ai beaucoup parlé et fait mon VRP, oui Nexka m'a touché et j'ai été sage malgré tout je lui ai pas fait la bise mais...
> ...



 c'est tout l'effet que ça te fait ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

pfff j'ai compris , 

j'aura  donc pas un morceau de chemise
je ne pourra donc pas le metttre en enchere
mes enfants n'auront donc pas leur cadeau de noel    

la vie est trop injuste !!!        :love:


----------



## supermoquette (16 Novembre 2004)

Félicitations !    :love:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Quelle modestie, Roberto !


:love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

bravo roberto     :love:


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> sortie planifiée pour mars


je prépare la CB


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> et je fais partie du "planning des représentants" tout est calé !


Un tour de France en perspective ? Pour de vrai ? Avec séances de dédicaces et tout et tout ?


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Pas de grandes nouvelles, Macélène, je peux vous dire ce qui a été décidé hier (p... c'était hier ???) avec Albin Michel : choix d'une couverture, z'ont bien aimé celle *"au lit"* _(t'avais qu'à être sur le quai ma chérie, les zozos présents les ont vus les trois projets !)_


_


 :style:  :love: *Comment on dit ? Ficelles de caleçon...  * 

*Te reste plus qu'à terminer rapiiiiiiiiiiiiidooooooooooo et nous mettre les dates de ta tournée triomphale dans les Flack©. * 

Cette tournée  tu as intérêt à prendre du temps, avec le nombre de FAns à ton actif , 
ça risque d'être long...  

Bravissimo   :love:_


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un tour de... *France* ? _
> :affraid:
> Je ne vais pas y survivre, va falloir faire des choix !!





mais non, demande un trone sur roulette et 30 garde de corps !!      :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Novembre 2004)

Tidju !!!!! "The Classe of the Classe !!!" .....       :love:  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (16 Novembre 2004)

#$* de dieu ! 

*A STAR IS BORN !!!*


----------



## WebOliver (16 Novembre 2004)

Bravo, Rob-Robo.  :love:  Ta tournée passe en Suisse?  

Sinon, on viendra à toi, grand maître. :love:


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A la rubrique *"Horoscope"*, rayon Taureau compartiment "3ème décan", _y a quoi comme bintz ces jours-ci ?_
> Je viens de recevoir LE coup de fil pour le boulot que j'attendais chais pas quand, _à commencer le plus tôt possible à des conditions encore plus favorables que celles que j'espérais !!_
> :love:




Oui c'est moi, je porte chance     C'est pour ça que je touche pas les gens en général, c'est un dose trés forte de chance   

Non non ne me remercie pas, ce fut avec plaisir    :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> A la rubrique *"Horoscope"*, rayon Taureau compartiment "3ème décan", _y a quoi comme bintz ces jours-ci ?_


J'en sais rien mais je sais que toi, tu es du PREMIER décan.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de recevoir LE coup de fil pour le boulot que j'attendais chais pas quand, _à commencer le plus tôt possible à des conditions encore plus favorables que celles que j'espérais !!_
> :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un tour de... *France* ? _
> :affraid:
> Je ne vais pas y survivre, va falloir faire des choix !!


 un tour de Belgique alors ? :love:


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> :casse:
> *Ah ben tout s'expliiiiiique !*
> C'est pour ça que depuis vingt-cinq ans _je me dis que c'est des conneries_, ces conneries !


Bah, c'est des conneries quand-même. Je suis taureau premier décan aussi et pourtant Albin Michel m'ignore complétement.


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

Moi aussi albin michel il me connait pas, c'est grave docteur ?


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> je peux vous dire ce qui a été décidé hier (p... c'était hier ???) avec Albin Michel : choix d'une couverture, z'ont bien aimé celle *"au lit"*



Ben pour une fois ils ne se sont pas plantés !!  
Elle est très bien celle-là, c'est celle que je préférais.  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

bravo Mister !     

Par contre il va falloir attendre (au moins) le mois de mars pour te rencontrer à la flak juste à coté de chez moi ?  :mouais: pfff (Euh tu leur rappelleras que Pau ça existe à tes éditeurs)


----------



## Nephou (16 Novembre 2004)

félicitations pétries de confusion d'un poseur de lapin malgré lui qui s'arrache les cheveux à propos de ce p... de site Internet de mes deux

Rob', je t'aime :love: et vive la saint-Albin


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Toi aussi Poildep y a marqué dans ton horoscope que des mecs t'enverront des déclarations enflammées ? _T'es sûr qu'on a le même p... de *décan qui débloque* ?_


Faut voir... c'est quoi ton ascendant ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Novembre 2004)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> vive la saint-Albin



Salut grand fou

c'est de circonstance puisque la sagesse populaire veut que la rosée de Saint Albin soit rosée de vin


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> heu *astique mieux ta boule* sur la fin du truc tu dois avoir des traces de gras d'ssus !
> :mouais:


Ta boule semble avoir le même problème. Jusqu'au bison, tu avais tout juste...


----------



## semac (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ta boule semble avoir le même problème. Jusqu'au bison, tu avais tout juste...


non, elle marche bien ça boule 

par contre la tienne


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto est revenu, AlbinMichel soit remercié  Alors apparemment tout va bien


----------



## macmarco (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Un tour de... *France* ? _
> :affraid:
> Je ne vais pas y survivre, va falloir faire des choix !!


 Bon alors, c'est quand que tu viens à la Flaque© de Rennes ? :love:


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Oui c'est moi, je porte chance     C'est pour ça que je touche pas les gens en général, c'est un dose trés forte de chance


Aaaah ça explique pourquoi j'ai trouvé si vite des apparts sympas libres bientôt ou tout de suite à Lille 
     Fais moi penser à t'envoyer des fleurs quand j'aurai signé le bail  :love: :love:



			
				nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Elle est très bien celle-là, c'est celle que je préférais.  :love:  :love:


(air "dans la confidence mais blasé") Oh moi du moment que c'était pas la bleue 

_(En fait je me souviens plus trop des couvertures, j'ai bon ?)_


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> (air "dans la confidence mais blasé") Oh moi du moment que c'était pas la bleue
> 
> _(En fait je me souviens plus trop des couvertures, j'ai bon ?)_



La bleue, je crois que tous nous étions unanimes quand à son attrait disons... certain, mais plutôt moins que plus quand même.    

Celle du lit, c'est celle qui était cadrée assez serré sur les personnages.   :love:


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Ah, mais c'était *quai 9 3/4*...
C'est pour ça que je ne vous ai pas trouvés..., moi simple moldu..  

Après Harry, Ron et Hermione.. Voici donc Roberto, Poildep et Nexka.


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Après Harry, Ron et Hermione.. Voici donc Roberto, Poildep et Nexka.


Dans l'ordre où tu l'as écrit je suppose que c'est moi Ron... Evidemment je pouvais pas être le héros, hein ! 

M'en fous, Ron c'est mon préféré.  D'abord.


----------



## mado (16 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> _Moi je croyais que tu avais mis *ta cape d'invisibilité* !!_
> 
> :rose:


 
:mouais: 
Et bien non ! 


Ce n'était pas moi


----------



## Bassman (16 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Et bien non !
> 
> 
> Ce n'était pas moi


Roberto peut pas l'affirmer puisque c'etait une personne sous une cape d'invisibilité :rateau:

D'ailleurs on s'etonne qu'il est "vu" une personne avec une telle cape...


----------



## Spyro (16 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Celle du lit, c'est celle qui était cadrée assez serré sur les personnages.   :love:


Avec le titre tiré par les cheveux ? (Comment ça tous les titres étaient comme ça ?)


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah ça explique pourquoi j'ai trouvé si vite des apparts sympas libres bientôt ou tout de suite à Lille
> Fais moi penser à t'envoyer des fleurs quand j'aurai signé le bail  :love: :love:




Des fleurs??  :love:  :love:  :love:  Bah oui compte sur moi pour te le rappeler     

Euh a part ça?? Yen a d'autre qui veulent me toucher??     



			
				Nato a dit:
			
		

> La bleue, je crois que tous nous étions unanimes quand à son attrait disons... certain, mais plutôt moins que plus quand même.
> 
> Celle du lit, c'est celle qui était cadrée assez serré sur les personnages.



Bah dis donc?   T'as le sens de l'observation toi, parce que je suis plutôt comme Spyro, à part la bleu pas trés belle genre star wars (et c'est moi ki dit ça    ) Bah j'ai pas trop de souvenir...


----------



## nato kino (16 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Bah dis donc?   T'as le sens de l'observation toi, parce que je suis plutôt comme Spyro, à part la bleu pas trés belle genre star wars (et c'est moi ki dit ça    ) Bah j'ai pas trop de souvenir...



Ah ben si vous ne vous souvenez que de la moche, c'est peut-être celle-là qu'ils auraient du choisir alors...    :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ah ben si vous ne vous souvenez que de la moche, c'est peut-être celle-là qu'ils auraient du choisir alors...    :mouais:



Oui c'est ce que je me disais aussi   

Enfin je suis pas foutu de te dire ce qu'il y avait comme dessin dessus, c'est surtout le titre qui m'a marqué en fait...


----------



## anntraxh (16 Novembre 2004)

Bon, c'est pas tout ça, on attend la petite Nexka ici, j'ai besoin de toi !!!


----------



## poildep (16 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, on attend la petite Nexka ici, j'ai besoin de toi !!!


*Complétement hors-sujet !!!*


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> *Complétement hors-sujet !!!*




pas grave, 
on peut avoir un exemplaire de cet homme hors du comun?     :love:


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2004)

Il est dans la liste Poildep...  :rose: je viens de retrouver sa photo


----------



## Nexka (16 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Il est dans la liste Poildep...  :rose: je viens de retrouver sa photo



    Argghhh     Oki Macelene, t'es engagée pour tenir les flashs!!!!

Quand à toi Poildep, on va faire un spécial 13 éme mois rien que pour toi  :love:  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Argghhh     Oki Macelene, t'es engagée pour tenir les flashs!!!!
> 
> Quand à toi Poildep, on va faire un spécial 13 éme mois rien que pour toi  :love:  :love:



 :mouais: hey les filles cette photo là elle était pour MOI !  :mouais: 

Mais bon je suis pas jalouse (   quoi Lo?   ) oui bon pour Poildep  :hein: je veux bien faire un effort il mérite d'être connu ce petit , sisi il a du talent ! 

Prenez-le en photo sur un chameaux ..sisi j'insiste ... 

 :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

[Lorna mode visible ON pour Roberto]  [Lorna mode visible OFF pour Roberto]


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_ON]
> 
> :love:
> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_OFF]


[mode_on_me_la_fait_pas_ON]ouais ouais, c'est ça :mouais: [/mode_on_me_la_fait_pas_OFF]


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_ON]
> 
> :love:
> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_OFF]




*Il adore les MP Roberto   * 


 :love:


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Il adore les MP Roberto   *
> 
> 
> :love:


 pas toi ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *Il adore les MP Roberto   *
> 
> 
> :love:



You're in the army now
Oh, oh, you're in the army now


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_ON]
> 
> :love:
> [roberto_spécial_coucou_nocturne_pour_Lorna_mais_en_vrai_je_drague_pas_hein_OFF]




AAh c'est donc ça, la dernière "oeuvre" de Lo t'as refroidi !!!    

[mode mélo ON] mais c'est pas une raison pour m'ignoreeeeeeer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [mode mélo OFF]


Les mecs c'est plus c'que c'était !  :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Amène ta fraise sur mon prochain quai d'arrivée Grandes Lignes et *tu verras si je suis refroidi,* avec ma chemisette et ma bâve aux lèvres !!
> :affraid:
> :rose:  :love:




Meuuh oui   

je croyais que t'avais vu ça


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

comme d'hab lorna j'aime bcp tes petites series  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> comme d'hab lorna j'aime bcp tes petites series  :love:



Ça c'est pas de moi , mais de Lo 

j'aime bien aussi :love:

tellement vrai  :mouais:


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Alors tu féliciteras chaleuresement Lo de ma part


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:




Roberto il est 01h24 :affraid: et t'es pas couché !!!!!   

Mais, mais pense à demain ...journée des zenfants !   

Quoi ?    moi ?    ah vi aussi


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est la nuit de l'enfant enrhumé !
> :love:



Ah mince    du coup il surfe avec toi ?   

moi demain ça va être MA journée radar !  :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Là c'est la nuit de l'enfant enrhumé !
> :love:



Bon courage, et va pas prendre froid.


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> moi demain ça va être MA journée radar !  :mouais:




On fera des tours de garde...
Ok, Roberto?
Vous avez des webcams...?


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh oui
> 
> je croyais que t'avais vu ça




Trop fort   


Hmmm dis???    Je suis pas sure de pouvoir venir en fait à Noël    :hein:  :rose:


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

_(désolé de vous déranger)_
    Bon une question de Roberto me fait penser que j'ai pas mis le lien ici.
     Alors les photos dans ce bar au nom imprononçable elles sont au même endroit que les photos de l'AES.
     C'est les huit premières.
_(voila c'est tout)_


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Trop fort
> 
> 
> Hmmm dis???    Je suis pas sure de pouvoir venir en fait à Noël    :hein:  :rose:



Rassure-toi avec les filles il est tout gentil ...  :hein: enfin troooop gentil !  :mouais: 

En fait ouais, ché pas si tu dois venir !   


PS : journée effectivement au radar - stop - réveil difficile -stop - mais je l'ai bien cherché -stop - accepte ta proposition madonna - stop -

 :rose:


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Rassure-toi avec les filles il est tout gentil ...  :hein: enfin troooop gentil !  :mouais:




Ouais enfin bon...  :mouais: Quand même quoi...  :hein:  :mouais:  Euh dis? Tu me préteras ton trident?? Please..     Je me sentirais plus en sécurité


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Euh dis? Tu me préteras ton trident??


Ben alors et ton sabre laser ?


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> PS : journée effectivement au radar - stop - réveil difficile -stop - mais je l'ai bien cherché -stop - accepte ta proposition madonna - stop -
> 
> :rose:




Salut tout le monde.
 :sleep: 

Bon, je prends le premier quart   
Et je vous les laisse cet aprèm, ok ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Hein Lo il est gentil en vrai ??



je comprends pas pourquoi tu demandes ça Roberto ?    

Regarde, un vrai p'tit trésor ...  :love:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Meuuh oui
> 
> je croyais que t'avais vu ça


 j'adôôôôôôôre ! :love: Chapeau à Lo. 


_au fait, il joue pas au real par hasard ? Je dis ça passqu'il le vaut bien.   oui, je viens de me lever _


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> j'adôôôôôôôre ! :love: Chapeau à Lo.
> 
> 
> _au fait, il joue pas au real par hasard ? Je dis ça passqu'il le vaut bien.   oui, je viens de me lever _



Merci pour lui   mais euuh Real ... c'est quoi ?   

[en souvenir du bon vieux temps] Lorna complètement perdue [/en souvenir du bon vieux temps]


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour lui   mais euuh Real ... c'est quoi ?


ben c'est une équipe de foot à Madrid. C'est un jeu de mot de bistrot un peu nul. J'ai encore fait un bide. :mouais:  :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> ben c'est une équipe de foot à Madrid. C'est un jeu de mot de bistrot un peu nul. J'ai encore fait un bide. :mouais:  :rose:



Ben non  :rose: c'est moi ma culture ... footballistique est ...  :hein:  quasi... non est carrément nulle  :rose: 

snif ...

Oui tu vois je ne suis pas parfaite ...


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Oui tu vois je ne suis pas parfaite ...


Mais fi, va ! Prefque !  :love:


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ...Oui tu vois je ne suis pas parfaite ...




Bin.... Au contraire....

Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui ne connait quasiment rien au foot devrait être....

au choix :

1°) canonisée
2°) prix Nobel de la Paix
3°) entrer au Panthéon


----------



## nato kino (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> J'ai encore fait un bide. :mouais:  :rose:



C'est le cassoulet et le chou braisé ça, à déguster avec modération...


----------



## Bassman (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non... !
> :love:


En esperant qu'il fasse tout ca dans le bon ordre par contre


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Bin.... Au contraire....
> 
> Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui ne connait quasiment rien au foot devrait être....
> 
> ...




1/ Euh Canonisée ... boaf ..;  :rateau: 

2/ prix Nobel de la *pais* avec un trident ... ça fait mauvais genre ! 

3/ entrer au Panthéon ... pourquoi pas  :style:


----------



## mado (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non... !
> :love:



Ça me rappelle quelque chose !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Mais fi, va ! Prefque !  :love:




 :love:  mais ...  :mouais: fa fa foit fque fu fais fpas fe fue f'est !!!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Ça me rappelle quelque chose !



mais non mais non ...titidi diiii

mais non mais non ...  titidi diiii  

Ça ?


----------



## Lo1911 (17 Novembre 2004)

Me comparer à un footcheballeur.... Quelle tristesse.... C'est comme à une période, ma coupe de cheveu "j'ai cuisiné trop près du four" me valait des remarques du style "oh toi, t'as une coupe de skin head", et puis subitement c'est devenu "oh toi, t'as une coupe à la Barthez".   Jamais un petit "oh que tu es mignon avec ta tête de criminel de guerre Serbe"...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Lo a dit:
			
		

> Me comparer à un footcheballeur.... Quelle tristesse.... C'est comme à une période, ma coupe de cheveu "j'ai cuisiné trop près du four" me valait des remarques du style "oh toi, t'as une coupe de skin head", et puis subitement c'est devenu "oh toi, t'as une coupe à la Barthez".   Jamais un petit "oh que tu es mignon avec ta tête de criminel de guerre Serbe"...



  Mais t'énerves pas comme ça ... 
Mais tu sais qu't'es mignon avec ta tête de criminel de guerre serbe, en colère ...  :love:


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, quelqu'un qui ne connait quasiment rien au foot devrait être...
> au choix :
> 
> 1°) canonisée
> ...


  1 - trop religieux
     2 - trop surfait
     3 - trop froid
  

     En plus moi par contre je sais ce que c'est le Real  (c'est un format de fichiers pour du streaming audio et video... comment "non" ?) Et pourtant je n'ai jamais regardé ou suivi de quelque manière que ce soit un match de foot et en plus je déteste ça.
_A la rigueur du rugby..._ (non c'est pas vrai mais je dis ça pour faire plaisir à Nexka :love:   )


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> mais non mais non ...titidi diiii
> 
> mais non mais non ...  titidi diiii
> 
> Ça ?



On m'appelle ?  :love:  :love:


----------



## tomtom (17 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> On m'appelle ?  :love:  :love:



  

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## macelene (17 Novembre 2004)

Le baby-sitter... avec ses webccams ça surveille bien  ???  

Vous en avez de la chance. Moi je repars, taxi-driver


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> :love:  :love:  :love:



Wouaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah !! 
Il reste encore des copains ici !!  :love:  :love:


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2004)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> _A la rigueur du rugby..._ (non c'est pas vrai mais je dis ça pour faire plaisir à Nexka :love:   )



 :love:  :love:  :love: 



Moi je connais "La Real", sont bien La Real, en plus sont pas bien loin de chez Lo et Lorna!  
J'y connais rien en foot, mais j'm'y connais en Basque.. Ca aide


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le baby-sitter... avec ses webccams ça surveille bien  ???
> 
> Vous en avez de la chance. Moi je repars, taxi-driver




chez moi sa marche pas ce systeme
j'ai passsé mon aprem a leur courir derriere et eviter le pire


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> chez moi sa marche pas ce systeme
> j'ai passsé mon aprem a leur courir derriere et eviter le pire



Ce qui est chiant avec Ikéa, c'est leurs placards, ils sont trop petits et les portes ferment pas à clé...  :mouais:  :mouais:


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mais non mais non... !
> :love:



Dis donc toi... T'es prié de pas toucher à ma boule, j'ai le poil fragile moi !!  :mouais:


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> Le baby-sitter... avec ses webccams ça surveille bien  ???
> 
> Vous en avez de la chance. Moi je repars, taxi-driver



Tu rigoles, mais l'autre soir à l'internat, je devais surveiller l'étude des secondes (je suis pionne dans un lycée), et j'ai dut m'absenter quelque minutes de la salle....   

Or, bon les ados, c'est comme les ptiots, quand ya personne pour les surveiller, c'est le bo.del...     :hein: 

Comme j'avais mon iBook, j'ai branché la webcam et leur ai dit "je vous previens, je vous filme, si yen a une qui bouge je le verais!!!"    

Bah elles ont pas bronchées...     

Mon avenir??    Pionne virtuelle


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui est chiant avec Ikéa, c'est leurs placards, ils sont trop petits et les portes ferment pas à clé...  :mouais:  :mouais:




hé hé , les placards sont muraux chez moi donc pas de prob mais pas de clé non plus    

j'ai reussi a diverger leur "intention a tout prix "  a faire de la peinture


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Et heeeu... *Bonne idée* dis-moi les dortoirs de lycéennes en ligne avec caméra thermique pour voir dans le noir et heu...
> 
> Enfin, je t'explique les détails par MP : _on va casser la baraque !_



Et dire que ça dit être un honnête père de famille et que ça se permet de faire tout un foin pour trois jeunes qui picolent sous sa fenêtre un soir...    

Bon, c'est pour quand cette vidéo surveillance alors ?


----------



## Nexka (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> Et heeeu... *Bonne idée* dis-moi les dortoirs de lycéennes en ligne avec caméra thermique pour voir dans le noir et heu...
> 
> Enfin, je t'explique les détails par MP : _on va casser la baraque !_




Pffff   Mon dieu!!    :hein: 


Nan mais sans aller jusqu'a là, je voulais vous filmer quelques séquences de la vie quotidienne d'un internat, parce que dés fois ça vaut largement M6 et son "pensionnat de lazagne"    
Mais bon, la plus part sont mineures, et je crois qu'il faut l'accord parental pour diffuser leur trognes sur le net..    

Dommage..


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> ....je crois qu'il faut l'accord parental pour diffuser leur trognes sur le net.....




Tu n'as qu'à filmer autre chose....     

Leurs parents ne les reconnaitront _peut-être_ pas....


----------



## Spyro (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et heeeu... *Bonne idée* dis-moi les dortoirs de lycéennes en ligne avec caméra thermique pour voir dans le noir et heu...


Rah p**ain ! 
     J'y avait pas pensé ! :rateau:

_Euh tu m'oublies pas hein_ 



			
				l'adorable Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon, la plus part sont mineures, et je crois qu'il faut l'accord parental pour diffuser leur trognes sur le net..


 Pas grave, _tu *me* files les originaux_ et je m'arrange avec iMovie pour mettre un effet de mosaique sur les visages pour pas qu'on les reconnaisse.


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :affraid:
> :mouais:
> Trouve-moi un seul post où je me vante d'être un *"honnète père de famille".*
> Non franchement : _y a des limites quand même._
> ...



C'est vrai que porter des chemises de sapeur-zazou, c'est plus louche qu'autre chose, surtout quand la température est plus proche du 0° que des 40°... :affraid: :mouais:

Honnête, j'en doute fort, mais bon je joue pas le bon père de famille à longueur de cradada pour rivaliser avec Robertav et son journal familliale.   :rateau: 

Ben mainant on le sait tous, t'es rien qu'un gros dégueulasse comme tous les autres, qui pense qu'à se rincer l'oeil en mattant les dortoirs de lycéennes. :mouais: 

 'tain mackie fait gaffe, ça passe pas avec l'âge le priapisme !! :rateau:


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Honnête, j'en doute fort, mais bon je joue pas le bon père de famille à longueur de cradada pour rivaliser avec Robertav et son journal familliale.   :rateau:
> 
> Ben mainant on le sait tous, t'es rien qu'un gros dégueulasse comme tous les autres, qui pense qu'à se rincer l'oeil en mattant les dortoirs de lycéennes. :mouais:



  

ah ouais ... et si y avait que ça ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

Dites ça na pas grand chose à voir ..; mais ... :affraid:

Par _curiosité_ je viens d'effectuer une recherche sur google concernant notre nouvelle vedette nationnale ! 

je suis tombée sur ... ça ! 







Nexka ... Roberto ... c'est pour quel mois déjà ?


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Dites ça na pas grand chose à voir ..; mais ... :affraid:
> 
> Par _curiosité_ je viens d'effectuer une recherche sur google concernant notre nouvelle vedette nationnale !
> 
> ...


si ma mémoire est bonne (et elle l'est, malgré mon grand âge .. ) Rob lui même a posté cette horreur , il y a un certain temps ... !     
du temps où on n'avait pas encore eu l'honneur de le voir "en vrai" sur le bar ...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> si ma mémoire est bonne (et elle l'est, malgré mon grand âge .. ) Rob lui même a posté cette horreur , il y a un certain temps ... !
> du temps où on n'avait pas encore eu l'honneur de le voir "en vrai" sur le bar ...



    tu me casses TOUT là !  :mouais:     

[mode invisible activé]


----------



## anntraxh (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> tu me casses TOUT là !  :mouais:
> 
> [mode invisible activé]


naaaaan !  t'as bien fait !

comme ça, on peut comparer ... l'image "virtuelle" et la réelle !


----------



## poildep (17 Novembre 2004)

on peut pas bien comparer, il a une chemise. 



_Un témoignage, quelqu'un ? _


----------



## rillettes (17 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> Roberto ... c'est pour quel mois déjà ?



Décembre... Il fera une très belle dinde.  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2004)

anntraxh a dit:
			
		

> naaaaan !  t'as bien fait !
> 
> comme ça, on peut comparer ... l'image "virtuelle" et la réelle !



ouais ..ben il est moins ...  :hein: frisé ! 

J'le savais  :mouais:
Et pi plus poilu ... non ?    Nexka toi qui l'as touché kesten dis ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Novembre 2004)

Si si si en vrai c'est le même, c'est juste les apareils photos de Spyro et Nato qui mincisse....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Si si si en vrai c'est le même, c'est juste les apareils photos de Spyro et Nato qui mincisse....





super !!    

des que j'en achete un exemplaire je posterai ma photo

mais j'ai un grand dilemme : quel model choisir?


pas trop dangereuse la lumiere verte de spyro ?


----------



## Nexka (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> pas trop dangereuse la lumiere verte de spyro ?



 :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:  :casse:  :casse:  non non


----------



## Luc G (18 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Décembre... Il fera une très belle dinde.  :love:




   

Gaffe que ce ne soit pas toi qui prenne les marrons avec en prime des tartes au dessert.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (18 Novembre 2004)

rillettes a dit:
			
		

> Décembre... Il fera une très belle dinde.  :love:


Faites gaffe !!!!!!   ... si Roberto fait la dinde, il risque de se faire fourrer par sonny !!!!   :rateau:  :love:  :love:


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe !!!!!!   ... si Roberto fait la dinde, il risque de se faire fourrer par sonny !!!!   :rateau:  :love:  :love:


 Ha! Ha ! Quelle farce ! 





:rose: _désolé !_


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Faites gaffe !!!!!!   ... si Roberto fait la dinde, il risque de se faire fourrer par sonny !!!!   :rateau:  :love:  :love:



Je croyais que Sonny ne s'intéressait qu'aux chèvres ?!     :rateau:


----------



## nato kino (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Chuis infourrable.
> Mes voies sont du même modèle que celle du Seigneur.



Oui, pis t'as pas d'iSight encore, t'es tranquille.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Sonny ne s'intéressait qu'aux chèvres ?!     :rateau:



Aux chèvres de flood ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

juste une question culinaire: 


depuis quand on fourre le dindon?
je croyait que c'etait possible seulement avec les dindes !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une question culinaire:
> 
> 
> depuis quand on fourre le dindon?
> je croyait que c'etait possible seulement avec les dindes !!!



Ça doit dépendre du nombre d'étoiles du restaurant, il doit y en avoir de plus spécialisés que d'autres


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Novembre 2004)

Tu ne t'étonnes plus de rien.

Tu ne réclammes rien.


Mais ?    mais ?   


Tu vieillis !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> Je m'étonnais justement _in petto_ des capacités de survie de ce tradada, qui vraiment vraiment n'avait rien à foutre dans le forum *"Rendezvous"* !
> 
> 
> ...




la c'est moi qui comprend pas....pas grave...je mettra  plus le nez ici


----------



## poildep (18 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne t'étonnes plus de rien.
> 
> Tu ne réclammes rien.
> 
> ...


 oui mais il obtient tant...


----------



## macelene (19 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Et même plus le temps passe mieux c'est !
> :love:
> Faut dire qu'à 15 ans, mettons, _on va dire 15 ans,_ quand j'ai quitté les scouts parce que c'était pas mixte et que quitte à avoir l'air con en short autant avoir l'air con avec les filles, donc à 15ans je suis parti de *pas grand'chose*, et _j'ai ramé, p... j'ai ramé !_
> 
> ...




ben oukilé Roberto ???  

Il doit sans doute travailler comme un forcené pour rectifier les traits de ses planches


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> Ha! Ha ! Quelle farce !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Qu'est ce qu'il y a minable ???

T'es pas heureux ???


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> la c'est moi qui comprend pas....pas grave...je mettra  plus le nez ici



T'es pas habituée depuis le temps ?


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Je croyais que Sonny ne s'intéressait qu'aux chèvres ?!     :rateau:



Occupe toi de tes fesses...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Novembre 2004)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> juste une question culinaire:
> 
> 
> depuis quand on fourre le dindon?
> je croyait que c'etait possible seulement avec les dindes !!!



Y a des dindes qu'on a pas envie de fourrer.


----------



## poildep (19 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce qu'il y a minable ???
> 
> T'es pas heureux ???


 Si si


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (20 Novembre 2004)

On peut être bourré ici ?


----------



## nato kino (20 Novembre 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Occupe toi de tes fesses...



Gnagnagna !!


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2004)

Allez, tombe le futal...


----------



## Bassman (20 Novembre 2004)

Cyril.D a dit:
			
		

> On peut être bourré ici ?



Demande a Supermoquette, lui il prend qu'unune cuite par an : du 1er janvier au 31 decembre


----------



## macelene (22 Novembre 2004)

*qui a des nouvelles ?  depuis Jeudi... rien, nada, niente, nothing...  *


----------



## mado (22 Novembre 2004)

macelene a dit:
			
		

> *qui a des nouvelles ?  depuis Jeudi... rien, nada, niente, nothing...  *
> 
> 
> 
> Ben il fait sa star maintenant sûrement..


----------



## macelene (23 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Là je me remets doucement, z'inquiétez pas !*




OUffff...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Novembre 2004)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> Heu non : les stars, c'est au *champagne*, et là c'était plutôt week-end prolongé au *Cognac*, vénérable cuvée, à prendre soin de l'admirable et sympathique fût de chêne à l'ombre de la statue martiale quoiqu'équestre du bon François 1er, connaisseur des Arts défenseur des génies et de la bonne chair.
> 
> *Là je me remets doucement, z'inquiétez pas !*



Décidément il est des folies indétectables  qui laissent des traces


----------

